# Sandals Resort w/Casino



## gannab (Feb 15, 2013)

which of the Sandals Resorts have a casino and any other resorts with casinos on the island.............thanks again..................Judy


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 15, 2013)

Sandals does not operate any casinos themselves. 

Sandals Antigua has an nearby Casino that you can walk to. 

Sandals Royal Bahamiam on Nassau, Bahamas has Atlantis Casino by cab.

If you were wanting to combine Sandals and gambling those be my top 2 recommendations.


----------



## gannab (Feb 15, 2013)

*sandals casinos*

thanks for the info..............


----------



## stevio99 (Feb 15, 2013)

On Nassau, Wyndam crystal palace is much closer than atlantis, a 5 min jitney ride.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 15, 2013)

Yes true, but the Atlantis is spectacular.  The Wyndham is just OK.


----------

